# bleed



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Hi, i got a BFP on 17th August with HCG levels of 119. On sunday I bled (only there when i wiped bright red then brown) and was gone within hours. Still have pregnancy symptoms, nausea, heavy boobs, tiredness etc. Have smelly discharge too (tmi - sorry). Do you think I should be mega worried, I have had lots of opposing reactions.
Many thanks
Ruth[br]: 24/08/06, 10:22nobody able to help?


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Congratulations

Emilycailtlin and i work full time so not here 24/7 to give advice and thats why you have not had a response yet!!  

You should find all your answers in the sticky threads if you care to taks a look...

Jan


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

thanks for replying. How do I get on that thread?


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,

if you look at ask the midwife topics, you will see the top 4 topics are sticky threads.  Click on the appropriate topic, ie early pregnancy advice for example.

Jan


----------

